# GoPro Pole cam Testing 1, 2, 3.. works



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks great. Very jealous of the sled assistant you have! 

I like about 1.50 in with the guy catching what looks like a front edge. LOL.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

way cool... came out nice. Lots of fun powder too

Where'd you buy it from?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's all about the pole mount this season...


Good stuff.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> way cool... came out nice. Lots of fun powder too
> 
> Where'd you buy it from?


pole cams are CHEAP!!

look on amazon "monopod" tons of options.. we have 2 different ones.. they are killer in snow. no use for tripods anymore.. just stab it in the snow and mount the HD cam or anthing else and film away!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Mal-Wart has monopods cheap, but the heads are not adjustable. Ebay or Amazon are good bets.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Never in 100 yrs would I suggest anyone shop at Walmart.. but that's me.. if u buy a gopro most packages come with a pivoting mount. Get the tripod mount and a 12$ monopod and u r set.. and that's the pro setup.. no duct tape needed.. extra points tho if u do use duct tape.. it just looks core.. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Everyone and his grandma now has a polecam shot uploaded huh?

Its so 2010...


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

My man saw a kid at Hunter filming himself with a GoPro on a stick, and now he wants one. Whatever. So long as he gets some footage of me.

It's still not fair that I have to lug 15lbs of still photo equipment around with me to get dope flicks of him riding, and he only has to carry 12oz. of gear to get dope video. And he doesn't even have to take his gloves off while my fingers are turning black trying to adjust settings. And that little thing comes with a waterproof case. A case for my rig costs something like six grand... I think I picked the wrong visual media.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

StarCommand said:


> My man saw a kid at Hunter filming himself with a GoPro on a stick, and now he wants one. Whatever. So long as he gets some footage of me.
> 
> It's still not fair that I have to lug 15lbs of still photo equipment around with me to get dope flicks of him riding, and he only has to carry 12oz. of gear to get dope video. And he doesn't even have to take his gloves off while my fingers are turning black trying to adjust settings. And that little thing comes with a waterproof case. A case for my rig costs something like six grand... I think I picked the wrong visual media.


My wife gave me a GoPro HD for Christmas. I can't wait to try it out. The "Helmet Hero" kit comes with two sets of adhesive mounting brackets, plus a helmet strap and a chest strap, and extensions for side-mounting it on your helmet. It is so tiny, incredible that this thing films wide-angle HD, and even super-slow-mo HD. AND it's waterproof to 180'. All for $300. That's the price of the waterproof housing alone for my Canon point-and-shoot. Technology marches on! LOL.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

StarCommand said:


> My man saw a kid at Hunter filming himself with a GoPro on a stick, and now he wants one. Whatever. So long as he gets some footage of me.
> 
> It's still not fair that I have to lug 15lbs of still photo equipment around with me to get dope flicks of him riding, and he only has to carry 12oz. of gear to get dope video. And he doesn't even have to take his gloves off while my fingers are turning black trying to adjust settings. And that little thing comes with a waterproof case. A case for my rig costs something like six grand... I think I picked the wrong visual media.


Wait till he starts taking pics w/ the gopro :cheeky4:


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Wait till he starts taking pics w/ the gopro :cheeky4:


Oh, COME ON!


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

Everybody and there brother has a gopro of some sort nowadays. Some of the riding footage is great, but more often, the footage is a little boring. it's fine for reliving your own moment, but not really all that interesting to other viewers. It's the editing and making it fun to watch that is the hard part.. IMO oneshot has it down. COol flick! Sweet looking tree riding. 

sorry, but eL Oh F'n eL around the 2 minute mark.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

StarCommand said:


> My man saw a kid at Hunter filming himself with a GoPro on a stick, and now he wants one. Whatever. So long as he gets some footage of me.
> 
> It's still not fair that I have to lug 15lbs of still photo equipment around with me to get dope flicks of him riding, and he only has to carry 12oz. of gear to get dope video. And he doesn't even have to take his gloves off while my fingers are turning black trying to adjust settings. And that little thing comes with a waterproof case. A case for my rig costs something like six grand... I think I picked the wrong visual media.


 
lmfaooo no way haha he mustve been talking about me then. was this like about 2 weeks ago? cuz i shot my first polecam vid at hunter around that time.


here check it out:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/trip-reports/34710-hunter-tr-vid.html


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Ale_Capone said:


> Everybody and there brother has a gopro of some sort nowadays. Some of the riding footage is great, but more often, the footage is a little boring. it's fine for reliving your own moment, but not really all that interesting to other viewers. It's the editing and making it fun to watch that is the hard part.. IMO oneshot has it down. COol flick! Sweet looking tree riding.
> 
> sorry, but eL Oh F'n eL around the 2 minute mark.


haha, whaddup ale! 

i concur.. its all about mixing it up.. u can't have to much of one view or it gets boring.. this vid here was the 1st time using the pole cam thingy.. so u see a little more of that than i would normally edit in.. or in at one time.. 
one thing i really hate is honest POV footage.. all u see is the terrain ahead.. there is way to much of that going on now and it boggles me how people want to share 5 minutes at a time of what they are seeing while riding down the groom run no doubt..

keep it mixed up, keep it powdery, keep it fresh i say..

P.S. forgot.. yeah 2min mark.. swappy roll over.. shits golden for the laughs.. hahaha.. that was a keeper shot for sure and why i extended that clip out as long as i did.. hahahaha


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr. Polonia said:


> lmfaooo no way haha he mustve been talking about me then. was this like about 2 weeks ago? cuz i shot my first polecam vid at hunter around that time.
> 
> 
> here check it out:
> ...


It was last Thursday, I think... Yea. 'Cause I was coming back from Jiminy--got rerouted through NY because of downed power lines that left the hotel without power (read: no shower for me...), and I was pissed because we weren't going to go by the place I wanted to get fucking french toast at, and he was bragging about the fluffiness and the new high-speed six. Yep. Last Thursday.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

StarCommand said:


> It was last Thursday, I think... Yea. 'Cause I was coming back from Jiminy--got rerouted through NY because of downed power lines that left the hotel without power (read: no shower for me...), and I was pissed because we weren't going to go by the place I wanted to get fucking french toast at, and he was bragging about the fluffiness and the new high-speed six. Yep. Last Thursday.


oh then it mustve been another imposter...i went on a tuesday


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

oneshot said:


> Get the tripod mount and a 12$ monopod and u r set.. and that's the pro setup.. no duct tape needed.. extra points tho if u do use duct tape.. it just looks core.. :thumbsup:


LOL are you talking about me? I mentioned my DIY duct-tape pole mount in another thread


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

david_z said:


> LOL are you talking about me? I mentioned my DIY duct-tape pole mount in another thread



dont flatter yourself.. duct tape is a way of life. duct tape increases core factor by +7 magic.


----------



## 509Trevor (Nov 8, 2010)

How long is the pole mount because I was thinking about picking one up, but I go through a lot of thick tree areas with little room to navigate, so I wasn't sure if this would be bonking off every tree i carved past or not.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

this is the one i used.. u can go from like a foot to 4 feet or so i think

Amazon.com: Norazza Monopod-lightweight TD140: Camera & Photo


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

oneshot said:


> this is the one i used.. u can go from like a foot to 4 feet or so i think
> 
> Amazon.com: Norazza Monopod-lightweight TD140: Camera & Photo


what did you use to attach the go pro to it?


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

jkc350z said:


> what did you use to attach the go pro to it?



GoPro Official Store: Wearable Digital Cameras for Sports


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

GoPro HD Hero camera ORDER PAGE - EyeOfMine Multimedia


----------

